# The SBHonline Community Daily > Books, Movies, and TV >  >  Depressing....

## MIke R

if its true...

*sigh*

http://articles.moneycentral.msn.com...-business.aspx

----------


## andynap

I saw that yesterday but didn't want to bother you.

----------


## JEK

Amazon just passed the point where they are selling more bits than atoms.

----------


## Dennis

Go talk to the folks at Blockbuster.*


*For the younger folks out there, Blockbuster was a "building" where you could go walk through aisles and aisles of videos on "DVD's". Then you could rent the movie for three days for about $3.00. Walk around any strip center in your area and you'll see empty spaces that used to be video stores.

----------


## JEK

Also, another name from the past: Tower Records.

----------


## JEK

And on the horizon: iTchotchke

----------


## Eve

How will I justify my coffee and cookie if I am not reading a book in the store!

----------


## MIke R

> I saw that yesterday but didn't want to bother you.




the truth of the matter is, and it pains  me to admit it...is the very second that bookstore space gets gobbled up by our toy/hobby store, the income  per square foot of that space will go significantly up......I cant get around the truth in that...

I just love my bookstore..it will break my heart if it comes to this.....not my wallet..but my heart

----------


## MIke R

we are going to get the point some day soon where our lives will not be tactile at all..we  will _feel_ nothing...it will all be electronically delivered..both in and out.....I had kids on the boat the other day texting each other from bow to stern rather than talking

----------


## Rosemary

That is depressing. Where is your bookstore and what is the name?

----------


## MIke R

its in New Hampshire in a Ski and Golf Resort...
http://www.bookmongernh.com/THE_BOOK.../About_Us.html

http://www.bookmongernh.com/THE_BOOKMONGER/Welcome.html

----------


## JohnC

Is that a young Lena posing for the picture?

----------


## MIke R

yep

----------


## Eve

VERY COOL!

----------

